# [SOLVED] CUDA or gpu cracking tools

## honp

Hi, i would like to ask if anyone of you use some nvidia gpu cracking tool (and can you recommend me some) and why is no such a tool in gentoo portage tree.Last edited by honp on Mon Jan 04, 2010 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

```

layman -a pentoo

```

a few tools in the pentoo overlay

cuda-multiforcer

cuda-rarcrypt

pyrit

to name a few. tons of goodies in the pentoo overlay

----------

## honp

Thank you very much, this is exactly what i needed.

----------

